# Teflon RELOADS



## nil (Dec 8, 2010)

im using teflon reloads on both 9mm and .45acp well they fire great not much of a pain when it comes 

to tight budgeting. but the main question is will it somehow cause a damage to the gun? i mean 

these are reloads. not properly weighted, considering the amt of grams they place or the amt of 

gunpowder i mean maybe it wouldnt fully push the slide backwards or something..?? i dont know.. but 

im using reloads. till corrected otherwise. so lets hear it from the experts??


----------



## mactex (Jan 23, 2007)

You don't give much info. other than the caliber being loaded? Bullet brand? Weight of the bullet? All the pertinents would be really helpful. The first question that popped into my head while reading your post was why the need for teflon? If you are trying to avoid leading then plated or FMJ work good, but I don't know how they could compare in price to the teflon bullets.


----------



## nil (Dec 8, 2010)

They say teflon is good for the barrel it doesn't cause much wear to it. Problem is it's a reload, every time I use the ammo my gun kept jamming. I'm using a sigpro 2022 and the gun still has 600+ rounds in it. I'm still new into this field, it would be of much help. Would you recommend using it?


----------



## bayhawk2 (Sep 25, 2010)

Are you talking of Teflon coated bullets?According to what I've
read they were originally made to help protect the barrels of guns.
Then came the fact if Teflon were used to coat a heavy alloyed
bullet it would penetrate hard thick objects.Car doors and such. They also discovered they would
penetrate bullet proof vest.They became known as "cop killers".
Therefore they were banned and declared illegal.
I just read this off the internet.Is it true?I don't know.
Just sayin.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

If your gun jams when you use it you might want to consider something else, dont you think?

I have used many thousands of reloads of many brand and type bullets without encountering a jamming problem except a small qty of sample loadings when trying new types and powders.

A reasonabl quality pistol barrel is good for more rounds than the typical shooter will fire in a lifetime shooting jacketed, lead or teflon coated. It should be just broken in by 30,000 rounds or so.


----------

